# Solved: Can't see anything under Network Connections -> Advanced -> Advanced Settings



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi!

I've been trying to configure my network so i can use hamachi, and one of the steps is to move hamachi top the top of the list in Advanced Settings -> Adapters and Bindings, but the thing is, there's just one item there, called (remote access connections).

I'm puzzled on what that means and how/if i can fix it 

Any help/insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see a screen shot of the settings in question.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, here's the window


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Here you go

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLUEBERRY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-E7-F3-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface - Determin
istic Network Enhancer Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-05-DD-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.5.221.174
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : den 21 juli 2008 15:22:45
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : den 21 juli 2008 15:27:00

This is from the same computer with the problem


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I see several issues.

Let's start with a Stack Reset.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the followincommands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, I think you may want to fix the Peer-Peer node type.

XP MS-KB - Fix Node Type Peer-Peer

Finally, I'd like to see another IPCONFIG /ALL after you reboot.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLUEBERRY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-05-DD-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.5.221.174
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : den 21 juli 2008 22:46:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : den 21 juli 2008 22:50:52

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-E7-F3-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : den 21 juli 2008 22:46:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : den 22 juli 2008 22:46:37

There it is


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How are things working, you appear to have an Internet connection now.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

i always had an internet connection, but it's just now showing up in the settings, and now i can't host anything anymore, even though the ports are opened correctly


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try unintalling Hamachi, running the repair and the Node fix I posted previously, then post another IPCONFIG /ALL.

Let's get it working properly without Hamachi, then we can add that.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLUEBERRY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-E7-F3-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : den 22 juli 2008 18:36:21
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : den 23 juli 2008 18:36:21

There you go

EDIT: Hosting still doesn't work


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks good. Does normal Internet connectivity work properly at this point? If so, try installing Hamachi again and see if you experience the same issues.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, but the computer has just been towed away to a lanparty by my brother, so I won't be able to test it in 2-3 days


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You let your brother take your computer for several days?


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a shared computer, so yes xD
But he called about an hour after he got there and screamed at me for not telling him it wasn't functioning properly xD


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Tell him to bring it back.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey again, sorry it's been so long to answer but there was a storm and our router got zapped, so we had to replace it.

But hamachi can't connect to it's own adapter, and I've checked to find the problem as I fixed this myself before, but now it seems that the connection has been uninstalled.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

*kicks some rocks*

Any insight on how i can reinstall the adapter?


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

*looks at the tumbleweeds*

Anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the current situation? You changed some stuff, connect it all up and post another IPCONFIG /ALL and the ping tests I previously posted.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLUEBERRY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-E7-F3-68
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter {F3E62BC4-AF6A-4E70-9434-06C44FC1D348}:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface - Determin
istic Network Enhancer Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-00-00-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.17
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : den 12 augusti 2008 12:36:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : den 12 augusti 2009 12:36:16

Not quite sure what you mean by pingtest, but here's the ipconfig.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\MOI>ping 85.224.4.23

Pinging 85.224.4.23 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.224.4.23: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 85.224.4.23: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 85.224.4.23: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 85.224.4.23: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 85.224.4.23:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\MOI>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\MOI>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 131ms, Maximum = 132ms, Average = 131ms

C:\Documents and Settings\MOI>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 131ms, Maximum = 132ms, Average = 131ms

C:\Documents and Settings\MOI>

There you go


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have Internet connectivity, what exactly is the current issue?


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

That the adapter for hamachi is, for a lack of better word, breaking every time i try to use it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never used Hamachi, so I'm not sure exactly what's going on. Hopefully someone that's familiar with it will jump in here.


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, thanks for all the help so far though


----------



## BrokenHip (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm, maybe i should just make a new topic with a better title for the help i'm looking for right now =/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably not a bad idea.  I'll close this one so nobody keeps posting here as well.


----------

